

Heroku – Why you should never run your own servers again - madhavcp
http://blog.hubstaff.com/heroku-platform-as-a-service/

======
chocksy
I'm using Heroku for all my projects. I remember the times when we had to
install rails on amazon ec2 servers. Pretty awful. Now there are still some
new options out there that mimic what heroku does.

------
pixel67
Heroku is awesome

